# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  μιξερ aka multifix

## σιαγιοργε

Ζιταω γραναζια για παλιο μιξερ χειρος aka multifix IMG_20210820_192027.jpgIMG_20210820_192939.jpgIMG_20210820_192950.jpg

----------

